# Se puede modificar un home theater sin control



## kaká_2008 (May 27, 2012)

Hola amigos tengo un problemita con este Home Theater Jackson Jk-7e7 
resulta que no tiene el control y conseguirlo aqui en mi provincia se me hace complicado.
El home se prende pero se queda en mute por lo que tengo que tener el control si o si para poder encenderlo..
Alguien me podria ayudar a modificarlo e integrarle una botonera asi no necesite el control???
espero sus aportes amigos y aqui les dejo unas fotos de las placas


busque por todos lados y encontre que los integrados son medio raros por lo menos del controlador que esta en la placa frontal NSR2051 no encontre nada

aqui les dejo para que descarguen las imagenes porque no las pude subir al post 


http://www.4shared.com/rar/X95imIrn/homeee.html


un saludo!!!!


----------



## Mauro555 (May 27, 2012)

Hola, una solucion que se me ocurre es que compres un control remoto universal, los pasos para la programacion son sencillos, saludos.


----------



## gtec (Sep 10, 2012)

kaká_2008 dijo:


> Hola amigos tengo un problemita con este Home Theater Jackson Jk-7e7
> resulta que no tiene el control y conseguirlo aqui en mi provincia se me hace complicado.
> El home se prende pero se queda en mute por lo que tengo que tener el control si o si para poder encenderlo..
> Alguien me podria ayudar a modificarlo e integrarle una botonera asi no necesite el control???


 
Solucionaste tu problema??? Yo tengo el mismo home, contame si has encontrado alguna solución o sinó vemos como puedo ayudarte. Saludos.


----------

